# 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same?



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

i was wondering if there is any difference in the exhaust setup between the 2.5 jetta and 2.0T jetta?
i'm just wondering because i'm looking into the magnaflow catback, which they make for both engines, but the 2.5 is only available with a single tip while the 2.0T offers dual tips


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (MKVJET08)*

the cat-back exhaust are the same.
turbo back and down pipe are only for the 2.0t


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (a7xogg)*

right, its only from the cat-back for either. so there should be no fitment issues of any kind then?... just want to be absolutely sure before i waste my time ordering and attepting to install


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (MKVJET08)*

No there shouldnt be any fitting issues.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (a7xogg)*

awesome, thanks


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (MKVJET08)*

The 2.0t exhaust is cheaper.. How come the 2.5l exhaust is more money? I was looking at awe or other brands and its about a 100-150 dollar difference.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (jerseymike02)*

because more companies make more products for the 2.0t because more ppl buy mods for the 2.0t


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (jerseymike02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseymike02* »_The 2.0t exhaust is cheaper.. How come the 2.5l exhaust is more money? I was looking at awe or other brands and its about a 100-150 dollar difference.

actually, hottexhaust.com sells them for the same price. but typically the 2.5 is more expensive because (at least with the magnaflow) there is one muffler and two resonators, while the one for the 2.0T only has one muffler and no resonators


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 and 2.0T jetta exhaust same? (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_i was wondering if there is any difference in the exhaust setup between the 2.5 jetta and 2.0T jetta?
i'm just wondering because i'm looking into the magnaflow catback, which they make for both engines, but the 2.5 is only available with a single tip while the 2.0T offers dual tips

I did this swap. A year and a half ago when nobody made exhaust for the 2.5 Jetta. I bought a nice AWE 2.0T Jetta cat back system slightly used for $200. there is a difference in exhaust pipe diameter in the two cars. the 2.5L is 2.25" dia and the 2.0T is 2.50" dia. I just cut the 2.0T pipe where it connected and butt welded the two pipes together. about 15 minutes work.


----------

